# Betta Unimaculata and Pallifina?



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I've decided that I'm going to stop getting new betta splendens (which is very very hard) and I want to get a pair of either betta unimaculata or pallifina. I have read that unimaculata fry are huge and can eat crushed pellets as soon as the parents stop caring for them. I also want some because they are mouth brooders. I was wondering if anyone's ever kept them and if there's any tips they have to give. I'm hoping to get some, but I've found them pretty expensive. (especially the pallifina. 60 bucks is a lot not counting shipping.) If anyone else knows of an easy mouthbrooding betta that is pretty, please tell me about it. Btw, I'm hoping to have a lot of different species of bettas instead of just splendens. Also, I want fish that aren't very aggressive.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My fellow club member spawning maculatus has no fry. Apparently males typically either eat the eggs/fry or starve to death and laws prevent any more wild from being collected. So the price is likely to stay up there, but if you breed them, there is a demand. 

IBC has a "species maintenance program" similar to what ACA and ALa have. Basically of list of which fish are where in the hobby. There are so many betta besides spendens and there are some articles http://www.ibcbettas.org/smp/articles/index.html

Brownorum are interesting to me. They aren't brown and may be a delayed or situational mouthbrooder.
I think it was Mark Denaro that show us the pics. 

You might want to join ALFA http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/AmericanLabyrinthFishAssociation/


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Brownorums are pretty. I personally love metallic blue. It's something I look for in most bettas. That's why I have only had one red betta. Thanks for the link. I am unlucky with breeding fish that I know a lot about. Maybe fish I know nothing about will work.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Found something. Does this look like a good deal? They're ocellatas, but still members of the unimaculata family. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1341892237


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Pretty, never saw those before. Look at closed items for pricing, but I bet those are uncommon enough the seller can set the price. Really even $10 a fish is cheap for something you could only get from a store with a special order.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I emailed the seller and he said that unimacs get too big for a 15 gal. He also said he kept 4 juvies in a 15 gal when he first got them, but that it's too much of a stretch. I have decided to get channoides. The seller said that he had an extra pair, so I'm hoping to get a reply soon.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have betta ocellatas and I love them. They have huge personalities and are one of the easier mouthbrooding bettas to breed. Right now I have 3 in a 20L that will be sexually mature in another 2 months or a little sooner. Another nice one is betta simplex. They are a great beginner mouthbrooder and tend to be on the cheaper side. I will be aquiring some within the next month to start a species tank and start breeding them as well. They can be kept in a 10 gallon easily. If you would be interested in any betta simplex, let me know. I can let you know a guy who has some that will be coming up for sale very soon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

Betta man said:


> I emailed the seller and he said that unimacs get too big for a 15 gal. He also said he kept 4 juvies in a 15 gal when he first got them, but that it's too much of a stretch. I have decided to get channoides. The seller said that he had an extra pair, so I'm hoping to get a reply soon.


I looked up the info that you got from the seller of the unimacs and here is what I found. That seller is lying to you, a pair can be housed in a 10 gallon.

Always research the answers that you get from people about the fish that you want. Because some people will lie to you. They get 12.6cm, not sure what that is in inches, but I imagine it is small enough for a ten gallon or more.

Take a look at the link Betta man

http://www.ibcbettas.org/smp/species/unimaculata.html


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I think I'll go for channoides and rubras. Thanks though!


----------

